# Gorilla jack Kaisen ephedrine HCL



## mrdjij (Dec 1, 2012)

Has anyone purchased Kaisen ephedrine from Gorrila Jack. Seems very cheap compared to other online sources of ephedrine. Will they get through customs?

thanks


----------



## 20v turbo (Oct 29, 2012)

ive used kaisen ephedrine many times before and never had a problem with it being stopped by customs


----------



## mrdjij (Dec 1, 2012)

20v turbo said:


> ive used kaisen ephedrine many times before and never had a problem with it being stopped by customs


Thanks for the fast reply, I took one of mates t5s last week and it blew my head off, does this have the same effect? I will be stacking with aspirin and caffiene


----------



## 20v turbo (Oct 29, 2012)

mrdjij said:


> Thanks for the fast reply, I took one of mates t5s last week and it blew my head off, does this have the same effect? I will be stacking with aspirin and caffiene


yer definatley stack them there only small though i thinks there about 8 mg i started taking 2 in the morning with 200mg of caffiene and half an asprin and the same half way through the day then just upped the dose when the effects started wearing off. Felt like a speed head lol


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

I ordered my last lot off gorilla jack, they came through fine. I toke 5 in the morning and 5 in the afternoon, would haev the shakes off them sometimes, but they work.


----------



## Sad (Jan 6, 2014)

I've just ordered of gorilla today got an email saying there is r might b a problem wit shipping they will not take money for order till it has left has any1 else had this problem


----------

